# Christian Research Network Dot Info



## JasonGoodwin (Dec 17, 2007)

This website has to be one of the worst apologists out there when it comes to the Emergent Church. They mock people who stand for Truth, and take offense when someone calls them out for their errors.

CRN.Info and Analysis

Old Truth has called out their webmaster, Chris Lyons, with a very effective response:
Chris Lyons: Heaven's Not Big Enough For You, Me, & Your Theology 

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## BecomingReformed (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, I have to admit- the pulpit swap sounds like a good idea. John MacArthur's flock is seasoned enough to discern true teaching from false I imagine, and Joel Osteen's church might actually hear the gospel for a month! Of course I don't think that is what he has in mind.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Dec 17, 2007)

BecomingReformed said:


> Well, I have to admit- the pulpit swap sounds like a good idea. John MacArthur's flock is seasoned enough to discern true teaching from false I imagine, and Joel Osteen's church might actually hear the gospel for a month! Of course I don't think that is what he has in mind.



Yes, but the point I was trying to make is that Lyons makes himself out to be such an aberrant fool -- and he doesn't even know it. He even caught on to what Old Truth said about him, and immediately countered with a very shallow response. What makes things even more frustrating is that Lyons was raised a Campbellite.

So what does this make him now? An Emergent Campbellite? If that is the case, that has to be one of the most twisted amalgamations that I have ever heard of.


----------



## BecomingReformed (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, sadly, he's found a way to be pretty effective at defending the emergent church. That's what most politicians do--sling mud at the other opponent and then follow up with commentary that has no substance whatsoever.

As a person who was also raised in the Restoration Movement churches, I'm frankly a little bewildered to learn that Lyons was also raised a Restorationist. Yes, Campbell did have a distaste for systematic theology but the man was insistent that the word of God was the absolute truth on which all of Christianity was to rest. How you can go from that to the postmodern relativism of the emergent church is beyond me.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Dec 18, 2007)

BecomingReformed said:


> Well, sadly, he's found a way to be pretty effective at defending the emergent church. That's what most politicians do--sling mud at the other opponent and then follow up with commentary that has no substance whatsoever.
> 
> As a person who was also raised in the Restoration Movement churches, I'm frankly a little bewildered to learn that Lyons was also raised a Restorationist. Yes, Campbell did have a distaste for systematic theology but the man was insistent that the word of God was the absolute truth on which all of Christianity was to rest. How you can go from that to the postmodern relativism of the emergent church is beyond me.


I see that you picked up on all of those points as well.

He rants, he thinks he has the clincher argument, but he might as well be Eck losing the debate with Luther.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Dec 28, 2007)

I am going to make a very bold proclamation about CRN.Info.

*They are not, I repeat, they are not a Christian website*. The more I think about their ungrateful and spiteful attitude, they do not bear any measure of spiritual fruit. A cursory glance is enough to validate this.

Some people here may think that I am going a bit far. However, Matthew 7:20 comes to mind here, as well as some Pauline epistles.

Enough said for now.


----------

